# The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread*
*
This thread is for qualification only... no comments or discussions here. * 

Be sure to include the number of your qualifying entries... including links to your qualifying extras. You may edit your number at any time should you acquire additional qualifying entries after your original post.

*Please use The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway thread for all comments and discussions.*

Thank you and Good Luck :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate being the first person to start but someone has to I guess:hide:

I am sure that I am qualified by now and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

I have one Movie review in the Favorite Film Thread here
Another entry for a movie review of Prince Caspian here
I posted a review of our new ViewSonic N3235w 32" LCD display here
And my equipment list is up to date here

I believe I have 20 entries for my post count.
For a total of 23 entries.

All the best to everyone who enters this contest and a Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I might as well add my qualifying post.

So my post count is a little above 600 (including the 50+ posts during the qualification period) so that's 6 entries.
I have a couple movie reviews up there (but only one counts) so that's +1
I just added a review of my Harmony 1000 remote so that's another +1
I've posted my favourite movie in the The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway Favorite Film Thread for one last +1

That makes my total 9

Edit: My equipment is listed in the equipment forum here.

Good luck to all others who enter and I hope all of you will be responsible this New Year's Eve and not drink and drive.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I would like to enter also. 

My Post count is over 700 so that is 7 entries.
I have one movie review herefor an extra entry. 
I have my REW final graph here for another extra entry.

This is 9 entries


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok I guess it's my turn. I have a little over 300 posts,
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/search.php?do=finduser&u=9814
I have a new equipment review .
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/15373-gik-elite-pillar-review.html
I have a favorite film post.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/movies-tv-shows-hollywood/13538-home-theater-shack-2500-cash-giveaway-favorite-film-thread.html#post133487
One for my subs,make,models,and graph.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/13540-home-theater-shack-2500-cash-giveaway-rew-graph-thread.html
My Shiva x sub build.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/14208-shiva-x-sub-build.html
And my equipment is listed in the equipment forum.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-equipment/13547-my-current-ht-gear.html
So it looks like that is 7 entries..........Good luck everyone.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

My turn. Without trying to sound like I'm brown nosing too much, I really appreciate this type of contest, no other AV forums give away as much as Sonnie does.

~1613 posts = 16 entries

100+ qualifying posts during the qualification period = 1 entry

A new equipment review of an Element 37" LCD in the appropriate forum = 1 entry

A post about my favorite film in the appropriate thread = 1 entry

My equipment in listed in the equipment thread.

I would like to be entered in this contest please.

*I have a total of 19 qualifying entries.*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is the recap... 

Each of you were given an extra entry for your contributions... we appreciate how each of you consistently contribute to the Shack. Thank you!

*tonyvdb = 25 entries*

21 entries for 2100 posts
1 entry for favorite film
1 entry for movie review
1 entry for equipment review
1 bonus entry

*MatrixDweller = 10 entries*

6 entries for 600 posts
1 entry for favorite film
1 entry for movie review
1 entry for equipment review
1 bonus entry

*thewire = 10 entries*

7 entries for 700 posts
1 entry for movie review
1 entry for graph
1 bonus entry

*tcarcio = 7 entries*

3 entries for 300 posts
1 entry for favorite film
1 entry for equipment review
1 entry for graph
1 bonus entry

*SteveCallas = 19 entries*

16 entries for 1600 posts
1 entry for favorite film
1 entry for equipment review
1 bonus entry


If there are any objections, please notify me immediately. The random drawing will be held shortly after noon Central Standard Time (CST). It is approximately 10:28am now.


-


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to the following $2500 CASH Giveaway Winners!!!*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/money.jpg[/img] 
*$1000 :spend: SteveCallas
$500 :spend: thewired
$350 :spend: tonyvdb
$325 :spend: tcarcio
$325 :spend: MatrixDweller*

arty:

Thank you all for your contribution to the Shack! :T

Please contact me via PM to verify your PayPal account email address.



~


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations guys this was fun!
Pm Sent


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It sure was, congrats everyone.........sent my pm also.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks again to the Shack for being the absolute best forum, bar none, on the internet to be a member of. It is almost never that a website actually gives back to its members like this one does. 

I'll say to Any new member out there that has just joined...Stick around. 

I have witnessed so many giveaways here. From simple DVDs to full out room shaking subs (_I think TonyVDB might quit his job and work at the Shack_ lol). From Buttkicker systems and high end screen paint to even more subwoofers but this current giveaway tops them all. It just keeps getting better and better. 

I can't wait to see what Sonnie serves up for us next year.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

MatrixDweller said:


> Thanks again to the Shack for being the absolute best forum, bar none, on the internet to be a member of. It is almost never that a website actually gives back to its members like this one does.
> 
> I'll say to Any new member out there that has just joined...Stick around.
> 
> ...


+1

No other forum comes close.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MatrixDweller;138134 ([I said:


> I think TonyVDB might quit his job and work at the Shack[/I] lol).


:hide: tempting but I dont think realistic given where I live however I feel blessed to win two things in one year. I think I will lay low for awhile and let some others have a chance although not enough entered this contest to begin with:scratchhead:
The Shack is a great place and I agree any new members should stick around and keep their eyes and ears open for even more great things to come.


----------

